# MOST Geographically Homogeneous Country?



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Ecuador, Sudan?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

samsonyuen said:


> Ecuador, Sudan?


Ecuador? 

They got everything from tropical coasts, 6000m mountains, glaciers, rainforest and volcanic islands (Gallapagos).


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Singapore?


----------

